# Eurotropin hgh. any good experiences



## r1pped (Jan 7, 2010)

Europharma have done some pretty good test etc, whats there HGH somatropin (eurotropin) like ?

Some good reports from my gym , anyone else using there HGH?

they have grey tops if that makes a difference.

Ta.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Generic relabelled Chinese hgh.

Neither good nor bad


----------



## r1pped (Jan 7, 2010)

G-man99 said:


> Generic relabelled Chinese hgh.
> 
> Neither good nor bad


Thanks for your comment.

Is this from your personnel experience with EP HGH?


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

EP is used a lot where I live and I know the source very well.

There is a reason why it's cheaper than hyge etc


----------



## oxy2000 (May 17, 2012)

found it total rubbish


----------



## r1pped (Jan 7, 2010)

thanks for your opinions,

Ive been using it for a few days now at 2.4IU per day , i have wrist and finger aches already, slight numbness etc

Can you still get HGH sides and it be **** gear?.


----------

